# What's Your "Day Job"



## Jill (Jul 25, 2007)

It's always fun to hear what our members do for a living! Most of us do something other than horses to keep us in horses :bgrin

What do you do for a job?

--------

I am a financial planner / money manager. My father and I have been business partners since 1995 and have a really nice office in Warrenton, VA and some wonderful administrative employees. I'm licensed as a stock broker and as a registered principal, which means I could go into a brokerage house and supervise the stock brokers and registered reps if I ever wanted a job I probably would not like (love working with clients). I'm also my father's supervisor in the eyes of the NASD! Though he does have the same licensing as I do. Additionally, I'm a registered investment advisor and a life insurance and annuity agent.

I have to say, if you'd have told Dad and I back when I was a teenager that my dad and I would be working together AND that I'd be in charge of making sure we do everything by the book, I do not know who'd have been more horrified -- him or me!




:

Our clients are primarily 55+ and retired or nearly retired with $1M+ of liquid assets. Before I came to work with my father (from banking -- mortgage loan officer), most of his clients were small business owners and I started out handling the group health insurance plans for them. Then we eventually came to specialize in the affluent senior market. We live / work in one of the best areas in the Nation to be in the line or work and market we are in and *I love what I do*!

Our website for informational purposes only is www.smart-money.net



Lots of financial calculators and articles are available on our website which may be useful to some and fun for others.

--------

_[SIZE=14pt]*YOUR TURN!!! What do you do for a living?*[/SIZE]_


----------



## Steph_D (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, I'm a stay at home mom (SAHM), which is a full time job. I take care of EVERYTHING while hubby drives long haul truck. The pay stinks, but the rewards are great



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 25, 2007)

I work from home, a very nice bonus, since I herniated those discs several years ago. I do Reiki sessions at home and create lots of original design jewelry made from gemstones and crystals for the webstore. My dream is to have a cute little cabin up near the road to fill with pretties as a store. Maybe even have it on a trailer so I can travel a bit with my wares.



: Need a nice name for it, I'm open to suggestion....

Oh and by doing this I can pay for any and all of my horse expenses! I like that.


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2007)

Deb -- if you took it on the road, how about Crystal Caravan?


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 25, 2007)

Registered Veterinary Technician employed with Texas A&M College of Veterinary Medicine Anesthesia Service.

Basically, I instruct vet students on proper anesthetic protocols and skills so they don't kill anything after they graduate!



: I'm here to teach the student but PROTECT the patient! :new_shocked:



:


----------



## Marty (Jul 25, 2007)

My days are full. My nights are empty missing Michael.

Since the funeral last summer, I work from home. I used to manage our flooring store in town but under the circumstances where I "have issues" several times a day with neverending legal stuff etc, so I've been replaced at the store and it's better I work from here. I still do the paper work and keep the books etc. but I have no real contact with the customers any longer.

That's what I do for money.

These other jobs don't pay money:

I gave myself this job since no one else seemed to have it: Once a week now I walk around the cemetary and fix things like flower pots and decorations that fell over or got broken, or got messed up. I put flowers on graves of some that never seem to have any there or never get visited.

I also got back to writting and submitting articles for various magazines. I stock pile them and when the mood hits me I send one in to a mag every now and then. I really need to get back on track with that too.

Taking care of the horses has expanded into a big job now that keeps me hopping.

But the most important job I have besides being wife, is being a mom to Dan, the best mom I can be. Being a full time mom to the boys dispite other employment is the only job that has ever really mattered and that job pays off really big.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 25, 2007)

I take care of our farm here at home...I so love my "job"!! All day long it's dogs, horses and livestock! Back a few years I taught riding here, until I decided I wanted to concentrate on my own horses and continue showing them again. I thank God everyday. I can make my own hours, am my own boss...take breaks when I want to, and sit under the shade of the trees with a good book and some iced tea with my pups by my side, until I'm darn ready to get back to "work" :bgrin . What more could I ask for?


----------



## jdomep (Jul 25, 2007)

I have the best full time job ever :aktion033: taking care of my 4 guys (and hubby too) is enough to keep me happy and healthy



:

I do work for a friend who has a farm equipment/building supply auction - I do payroll twice a month and get paid in supplies (like windows and flooring for our cabin, our 2 steers, our tractor and spreader etc - it works well for both of us



: )


----------



## maranatha minis (Jul 25, 2007)

I am a nurse and work for Correctional Medical Services which is contracted to the AR Dept of Corrections. I would never have considered working with the prison system before but now I love my job and got my newly liscenced hubby working there now also!! This barely pays for all my "habbits" with the horses, but it is a start.

Shelley<><


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jul 25, 2007)

Gee I wish my guy would get a nice weekly paycheck so I could stay home...lol...

I am an Office Manager mon-fri for a business that manufactures industrial filters for the pulp and paper industry...pay is good for my age and education but of course I feel it's never enough



: I suffer from not being able to go to bed early enough, and getting up too early...sure wish there was a 2nd shift job out there for me lol! But it is nice to take my weekends and spend them with the ones I love...boyfriend included I suppose :bgrin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 25, 2007)

I LOVE my job..its right at home, I have no set hours, etc. I take care of all of our farm animals. We have 160 acres, and besides the mini horses and donkeys, we have goats, a herd of black and red angus, 5 standard size horses, then when I am done taking care of them...I get to come into a nice air-conditioned house, and be with my dog pals, Shado and Angell, they are my constant companions, parrots and the fish, Ohh..I also get to clean, do crafts, or play in the dirt with my african violets! Never a dull moment in my life..but I couldnt see it any other way. I also have a small tack shop on our farm, and would like to add country crafts to it eventually, plus I grow african violets,( a few hundred verigated varieties..not like the general store bought ones) Up until about 10 uears ago, I was doing training and lessons here on the farm....then I was introduced to minis :bgrin



:



: Corinne


----------



## sfmini (Jul 25, 2007)

I work for the state of Ohio, only 8 years to go and I can retire with 30 years of service!

Right now, my job is testing changes made to the software that powers the Medicaid computer system. Not one I am happy with, but the pay and benefits are outstanding. I am currently 1/2 way through my 8 weeks of disability leave for a total knee replacement so for now my job is doing my physical therapy exercises and surfing the web from my La Z Boy. Gee, I am gonna miss this, I am enjoying all the leisure time, but I do miss getting out and driving and showing. I am going to the Eastern Regionals next Saturday to watch, looking forward to that and to visiting with friends.


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2007)

I really envy you all that get to stay home and tend to horses (and kids!). I do usually take Friday's off, but am in the office 5-6 hours Monday-Thursday, and do a lot of planning work from home during those supposed "off" hours.


----------



## SHANA (Jul 25, 2007)

Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday night I work at Owls Head Golf Course washing dishes from 4p.m until 10-11p.m depending on how many people eat at the restaurant. Then Saturday and Sunday I work at Belmere Stables taking care of horses and work from 7-8a.m until 4-5p.m. I have thursdays off.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 25, 2007)

Pretty much I am a stay at home mom, but I travel on the weekends singing. I sing with a Southern Gospel Quartet... we sing in Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama... anywhere they will open the doors for us! Lol.

My hubby works out at a local chem. plant, and that's about it! I also do artwork and such for farms and friends.

Chris


----------



## Bluerocket (Jul 25, 2007)

I am currently a receptionist at a large TB Breeding Farm -- at one time I worked for IBM in Sales -- and for Petsmart in their retail store (was manager of the State Line Tack Dept).

I love my job -- but of course would rather win the lottery and not have to be employed at all - could certainly find enough to do at home with our furry kids (cats, dogs, goats, minis) and my husband.

My husband works for a manufacturing company on the production line -- they are part of the automotive industry. Of course you all know what is happening to American cars -- and production cuts etc.. so automotive related factories are cutting down all over -- some are closing --- and those line jobs are hard labor.

If we got lucky and could afford for one of us to quit working, I would prefer for it to be my husband -- as his job is much much more physically demanding than mine.

Fun to hear what everyone else does.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jul 25, 2007)

I work for Health Canada (Government of Canada) as Office Manager for the Product Safety Program. We regulate products for consumers, such as cosmetics, lighters, any food products, goods coming in and manufactured in other countries. One of the big things right now are the counterfeit products coming in from China and some that are causing safety concerns such as the tainted toothpaste that recently reared it's head. That is my job by day.. by night of course my horses, cats, dog and foremost my grandaughter. My grandaughter and daughter live with us and my daughter works mostly evenings so old grandma is it :bgrin


----------



## Jenn (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm first a mother and wife, then a web designer and photographer. I shot my first wedding last weekend and I LOVED doing it and LOVED the results, so I'm hoping to build up the wedding end of my photography business.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 25, 2007)

I work in Corporate Communications for a very large company :lol: :lol: :lol: specializing in media relations as well as internal communications.



:

Liz R.


----------



## jayne (Jul 25, 2007)

I have been a Human Resources Manager for a major plastics company, a school district administrator and a full time teacher. Since the hubby and I don't have kids, I was able to 'retire' at the ripe old age of 38 and now I just substitute teach (high school) to pay for the horse habit. We love our simple life driving old cars and not eating out hardly ever, but we have a very high quality of life and that's the most important to us.


----------



## mininik (Jul 25, 2007)

I am a professional canine stylist with my own home parlour.




:

You can see some of my work at http://www.PamperedPupsGroomingParlour.com


----------



## Dream (Jul 25, 2007)

Most of you already know from my signature and other threads that I am a horse vet. I worked in the horse industry for 5 years after high school and decided I wanted more for myself. I went back to high school for a year and a half, then to my undergrad and vet school. I don't regret it for a moment. I love my job and the practice I work for which allows me to practice a high standard of medicine while enjoying an amazing quality of life. Check out our website at www.mpequine.com.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 25, 2007)

I work in Fraud Investigations for a major credit card company on a specialized team- and love it, though I DO dream of being retired someday and spending more time with the 'fur people' and doing more with them.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jul 25, 2007)

I am a valve application engineer - not very glamorous, but keeps me very, very busy. You would be surprised at how many "valves" are used in daily processes such as refineries, food & beverage manufacturing, pulp & paper mills, cosmetics companies, buildings, water treatment plants -- the list goes on and on.

I wish I could quit and stay home and be a horse & dog mom tho!

Stac


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 25, 2007)

My "day job" is still working with animals... at Disneyland's ranch.



Grooming, cleaning stalls, feeding, bathing... horses, cows, sheep, goats, cockatoos, swans, whatever...

Andrea


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 25, 2007)

Sterling, Corinne OR Andrea... I WANNA BE YOU!!!!!

I work 40 hours a week in an attorney's office, my title is "Legal Assistant" which means I do EVERYTHING - I am the only staff. It could also be considered paralegal but without the college degree... this particular office does estate planning and probates, so not much in the way of stressing about court deadlines, like my old job, which i hated. so this is where i will be until i retire, or at least that's the plan!

i also take my minis out to visit at local retirement facilities, and that would be my DREAM JOB if it would pay enough to feed us and the critters...


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 25, 2007)

I am a legal assistant at an intellectual property (patents mostly) law firm in Seattle. I work for 2 great guys who both work remotely now...one from Texas...the other from Nebraska. I love my job



:

Tracy


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2007)

It is so much fun reading this thread! I keep hoping someone in a similar line of work as mine will post. I do know there are other forum members in financial services so that's neat



Some of the jobs mentioned here sound like they'd be so interesting!



Dream said:


> Most of you already know from my signature and other threads that I am a horse vet. I worked in the horse industry for 5 years after high school and decided I wanted more for myself. I went back to high school for a year and a half, then to my undergrad and vet school. I don't regret it for a moment. I love my job and the practice I work for which allows me to practice a high standard of medicine while enjoying an amazing quality of life. Check out our website at www.mpequine.com.


Michelle --

What you've done impresses me so much. I already know it takes a VERY special person to be a vet, and to be a good vet. Our horse and dog vets are some of my favorite people on the planet. You should be so proud of all you've accomplished and the help you give your patients and their owners. It means the world!

Jill


----------



## crponies (Jul 25, 2007)

I am a teacher. Currently I am teaching 2nd and 3rd grade at Galt Christian School (going into my second year here. I really love working with the kids and seeing the progress they make in different areas.


----------



## ~Karen~ (Jul 25, 2007)

I am a teacher as well. I teach preschool and am also owner/director, "circle of Friends Christian Learning Center. I LOVE what I do and don't consider it a job at all. It is wonderful that I get to spend so much time with my own children and work. Never a dull moment! (Just yesterday, we learned about Noha's Ark, in a realistic way since I came to work and water was standing in the whole building from a broken water line!



: A very crazy day, juggeling a flood and children, but I had a great group of people come to my rescue, so I was able to get it pulled through and no let down parents! :~)

My husband works at the visitors center for Arkansas, near the Missouri/Arkansas border, and we own a Construction Company since 1999~ P&K Construction.


----------



## Dream (Jul 25, 2007)

Jill said:


> Michelle --
> 
> What you've done impresses me so much. I already know it takes a VERY special person to be a vet, and to be a good vet. Our horse and dog vets are some of my favorite people on the planet. You should be so proud of all you've accomplished and the help you give your patients and their owners. It means the world!
> 
> Jill


Thank you so much Jill! My job certainly has its ups and downs but fortunately there are more ups than downs. It means the world to me if I can be there for people during the most stressful and upsetting times and provide some reassurance. I do so many different things in a given day and even when you think you've seen something before every horse is an individual. You can never stop learning.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 25, 2007)

Caterer/Corp Event Planner or you could say a professional partyer. Actually it sounds much more exciting than it is. Its alot of work. Would much rather spend the day w/horses and dogs


----------



## Leeana (Jul 25, 2007)

Right now i am enjoying my first summer out of school so i guess i dont really have a day job.

I did work at Cedar Point about 2 years ago for a while, that was my faverite job. Then during high school i worked at random pizza places in town and fruit markets.

Right now i am trying to get a full time job at Pet Co or TSC.





A local arabian farm, Pegasis Arabians, located in Berlin Heights ..im sure you arab people have heard of them. I am trying to get a job there as a full time groom as well, been talking with them for some time actually.

We will see, i dont want anything until after September, i want to enjoy my first summer out of school



.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 26, 2007)

WOW you guys all have much better jobs than I do right now...Im a pregnant lady working as a part time associate at Motherhood Maternity...How Ironic??? Its not the best place to work either but its something to do thats for sure. I am in the process of becoming an independent contractor for a baby website though. I go through training tomorrow so I am happy about that....Hehe..My job right now just pays for board. If I get the stay at home job I can pay for way more than that



And just maybe get this Shetland Pony



Im hoping it will work out that way but only time will tell thats for sure...

I sure miss my old job...I was the barn manager at Sam Hill Farms. Loved every minute of it. Someday I will be back there working for my dear friend


----------



## Sonya (Jul 26, 2007)

I am an Air Traffic Controller in Flint, MI. My husband is also a controller in Saginaw, MI. I love my job, have been doing it for 9 yrs. I can't stand the whole organization though...it is going down hill so fast, managment (I am a govt employee) is terrible. They forced a contract on us last year and I will never get another raise at my facility, just cost of living increases, if they happen. I still have 13 yrs until retirement. Things are so bad in the organization I can't even begin to tell you the kind of things they are doing to controllers, it is ridiculous.

I just found out last week that they may try to force a transfer on me. It's like the military if you say no, you will not have a job. They are going to force me to go work at Detroit Metro, which is one of the busiest and most stressful facilities in the country. And they are only going to give me a 4% raise on top of it when the salary on the average is about 20-25% higher than what I am currently making. My facility is a couple overstaffed so that's why they are targeting us...it will be the lowest seniority people, and I am one of them. My husbands facility is very short so they can't take anyone away from his. That will put our two facilites about 200 miles apart...it will be over a two hour drive for me from where we live now and selling will be difficult, the economy is awful in Michigan right now. Even if we move in between our two facilities, it will be an 1 1/2 hr drive daily for each of us...I am very stressed about the whole thing and the sad thing is there is absolutely nothing I can do about it.

Enough of my whinning, I guess I should be thankful I have a descent paying job for now.

Lots of very interesting jobs you all have.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 26, 2007)

Right now I dont work. Acutally my school grant from the state is PAYING ME NOT to work and go to school. Instead they want it so you go to school full time and get school done to get back out in the work force.

So I go to school full time, kinda stinks in the summer, but its doable and hopefully when I am done in another year and a half, less if I can help it. I will be working as a probation officer.


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 26, 2007)

I am a computing systems analyst working on the corporate web portal for a Fortune 100 company.  I do love my job. It is very exciting and we are always working on cutting edge ideas.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 26, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i am a licensed massage therapist and own my own business, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## dangerranger (Jul 26, 2007)

When I get back to work[ Been off since May after a car accident] Im an engineer at a county jail[ night job] and deliver hay and feeds in the day time.. I also Teach snowboarding and sking in the winter and run a local Gymkhana show in the warm months. I am a dad to 6 boys and grandpa to 3, those are my favorite jobs. I think if I could have it to do over Id have been a teacher. I enjoy that the most, but being extremly dislexic I could never have passed the college reqirements for a teaching credential. o well in a few more years they will pay me more to be retired than to work at the county so I may go back to school. { times and reqirements have changed alot.} DR.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 26, 2007)

I work as an Ophthalmic Technician/Scribe. Been in this business 20+ years, and totally love my job.

My future job is to win the lottery and do nothing but go to horse shows with my buddies!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2007)

Very interesting jobs and ways to spend the day










Right now, I need to get ready to go to the office -- which I rarely ever do on Fridays. Oh well, I'm looking forward to seeing a special client this morning



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 27, 2007)

My Husband and I have a Plumbing business



:

I have been working with him going on 8 years now ..... I have learned so much.

I worked in Health Care prior to working with Jerry.


----------



## alongman (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm a full-time paramedic and nurse for my "real job" but also own and operate a training and breeding stable with my mom!


----------



## zoey829 (Jul 27, 2007)

Very impressed.

I am a high school teacher. I also have a Masters Degree. I would love to teach for a college and open up an antique store. We bought this wonderful property that has a huge barn perfect for antiques. But that is a future goal.


----------



## Champagne Valley Farm (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm an assistant trainer and exercise rider at the racetrack. My day runs from 4:30am to 6:00pm (sometimes later if we have late post time!). Wouldn't trade what I do for anything. Although the hours could be better the money's great and I love the horses (the people I could do without



:



: ). It's a 7 day a week job (well with every other Tuesday off) but the reward is great.


----------



## luvmycritters (Jul 27, 2007)

What a interesting topic Jill. I have four part time jobs that I absolutely LOVE. In order:

P.M. Cook at our local nursing home. I just love this job, I love cooking and I get to interact with the elders - they make you feel so special and really give you a eye opening on what your future may hold...

My next job is cook at our local supper club. I go in the morning, do my thing and get out of there before any one else arrives. No bossy's around with this job!

Next job - I do caregiving to local elders, only have one client currently and think the world of him.

Last job, I sell Avon. Love their products and I do every thing on my time. ( Good thing! )

The rest of my time is spent with my hubby, daughter, and critters of course.



:

Lori


----------



## NyborFarm (Jul 27, 2007)

Right now I work two jobs



: One I HATE with a passion and the other I LOVE going to. Its kind of weird but it pays for the new car!

The job I hate is mowing the lawn at my dad's work. It pays really well so I can't complain that much. Except when I get heatstroke because the only day I can do that is when its not raining and Im not doing other things. After this year I will refuse to go back no matter the pay.

The job I love is doing theraputic riding at a private practice. What I do there is lunge the horse before sessions start, do the grooming, cleaning, tacking, I lead during sessions, I even look after the other horses that aren't used for sessions. I enjoy working with the kids and this helps prepare me for teaching well.

The rest of the time I take care of my mini Joey and Im a full time university student. Im also going for my EMT-Basic class starting in September and ending in December. Its long classes 6pm to 10pm three days a week. The hours are a little killer but I will really enjoy it.

~megan


----------



## CharmedMinis (Jul 28, 2007)

Definitely very interesting to read about what everyone does



:

I work part time for a florist delivering flowers. Part time means........hectic weeks and long hours during holidays, and on call for when other employees get sick or are on vacation. I LOVE this job! For the most part giving flowers always makes people happy.

I also just started a new full time job 3 weeks ago. Delivering lost luggage at the airport. Long story short.......when I went to visit Dimimore in June, my luggage was lost, so when I got home I looked into getting a job delivering, and got it. I LOVE this job too! It's A LOT of work, and very very long hours, a typical shift lasts from 12 to 20 hours. Lot's of heavy lifting, but that's ok because I'm getting buff



: Basically I'm getting paid to travel around my state, so I'm happy



:


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm a student and work at a grocery store. Not very exciting at all! I work in customer service so I basically cash payroll checks, sell lottery tickets, send western unions, pay utility bills, cash in cans, etc! The cans and bottles are disgusting and a majority of the customers are cranky. There are a few regulars that we LOVE back there tho. If we could get rid of the cans then I probably would love my job. It's not my future tho, I'm going to school to become an elementary teacher.


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2007)

This is an interesting read, everyone!!!

Mary Lou, I don't know if you'll remember or not but awhile back, you called me at the office about an article we were going to (and did) work on and when you got through to me, you said "Wow, it sounds like you work in a very professional office." Well, _yeah_.... but I thought back and it would have been a riot had I known it would be YOU at that ring and I could have had the phone answered with some kind of funny phrase (like "county jail, may I help you?") :bgrin

[SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]

PS is this how rumors get started?


----------



## Erica (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm the admissions coordinator, sorta like registar/secretary/college rep all in one as we don't have them separate, at a college here close to the house. That's my job from when I leave the house at 7 and home at 5...........horses all what's rest and more it seems.


----------



## Shawntelle (Jul 30, 2007)

I work full time (44 hours) at a "lease to own" company, been there a year now,....we lease everything to furnish a house, I do the collections and marketing parts of the job for my store, and am basically the assistant manager without the pay raise to go with the title for now. Its an Ok job, I like the collections part of it anyways. I am looking for a new job as the pay at the one isnt great. Then I own my horses which is my 'before and after" work job.



:


----------



## FoRebel (Jul 30, 2007)

I do daycare during the day.... I don't get paid nearly enough to do daycare though ($125 a week). I'm done doing daycare though as of August 31st so that I can have the final 2 months or so of my pregnancy off to be with my son before a new baby comes.



: I'll definitely be glad to be done with daycare!


----------



## Suzie (Jul 30, 2007)

Interesting thread. I am a self employed medical transcriptionist/editor. I contract with various clients to transcribe or edit doctor's surgery reports, letters, office visits, etc. I have worked in the medical field for 30 years, in hospital emergency rooms, etc. I have been home running my own business for 10 years now and I consider it the perfect job. I can go to work in my jammies :aktion033:

It also allows me to be home with our horses all day long. I am so thankful for that! Only problem is to be self employed you have to be focused and the minis tend to get in the way of that most days....


----------



## Slinkky (Jul 30, 2007)

My particular job is not very exciting, but our company is pretty cool.

My official title is Document Control. I am the keeper of the paperwork trail. I have to keep records for FDA and ISO as well just everyday business.

The company I work for makes Heart Transplant Machines and various other medical devices. We also make a gadget that is so tiny, it fits into a new born babies tear duct to keep it from clogging up!


----------



## AceyHorse (Jul 30, 2007)

I manage my families furniture store. I wish I could say I loved it, but I can't. I realise that it could be a job alot of people would love to have but its really not my thing, I'm just not a people person :no: I'd much rather spend my days with animals than people ( no offense to anyone intended but you know what I mean!) Its 7 days a week so it makes it hard to show my horses in summer. But it could be alot worse so I should stop complaining! :new_shocked:


----------



## SWA (Jul 31, 2007)

I used to work for the Ocoee Police Department (here in Central Florida, in my “hometown” where I grew up) where for the last 6 years I was the Administrative Assistant to two Division Directors of our agency. My direct commander was the Director of Professional Standards Division (Internal Affairs), and my other command was the Director of CID (Criminal Investigations Division), where I basically handled all incoming calls from the public community, other LEO agencies, & DA’s assisting as able and/or further directing to any of our 10 case assigned Detectives, or to other divisions within our agency. I composed and maintained all files for our 10 Detectives with incoming case assignments, all PS case investigations from public complaints of any of our agency LEO Personnel, as well as any Patrol Division Case Investigations. I maintained all Data Entry into the CISCO Data base of all incoming case assignments. Did Transcriptions of all investigative interviews for CID and PS (Internal Affairs), and also for Orange County Sheriff‘s Office (Detective Units) in “mutual“ case investigations. Kept detail into Outlook Calendar of all Court Appearances summoned for all our 10 Detectives and both Division Directors. I also did all the “civil” criteria for background research for all incoming LEO applicants to our agency. _(Where I compiled and verified (from their application entries) all past Employer References, Educational References, Personal References and Criminal Background Checks from all prior area residences.) _ Twice daily, I maintained all interoffice errands of both Divisions from our building to the main PD across town, where I had my own City Vehicle (Chief's "old" car) assigned just to “me” for those trips. Maintained schedules for Intel Meetings between mutual case agencies, as well as monthly PD Chaplain Meetings. Composed and maintained spreadsheet detail of Annual Clothing Allowances for all 10 "Plain Clothes" Detectives and both Division Directors. Then, in any spare time between all that I kept inventory of all general office supplies for both divisions (CID/PS), and kept all office equipment (copy machines, shredders, printers, fax machines, phone systems, etc.) maintained in proper working order and fully stocked of all supplies. I also kept up with the minor generations of all clerical correspondences for all 10 detectives and both division directors.

I genuinely loved what I did there, but as of last month I gave notice and now just work for hubby’s business out of our home. June 5th, 2007 was my last day with the PD, and from that point forward I became the full time Office Manager for hubby’s business where he does contracting for Commercial & Residential Propane & Natural Gas Installations and Equipment Repairs. I can now set my own hours to “work” and then get to go outside and “play” with our “pasture pets” and my days now are greatly reduced of any stress. I really loved what I did at the PD, and most the guys there I still regard as family…they were like brothers…especially my “real” brother who is still there.



: I do sort of miss my job and the people I worked with…but I sure don’t miss the daily stress though, LOL. A little over 6 years of it, was enough for me.



:


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2007)

Very interesting reading the replies





Everytime we do this thread, I am struck by how diverse our areas of expertise are outside of horses. We pretty much have every profession and trade covered



:


----------



## Charlene (Jul 31, 2007)

i have been a legal secretary my entire adult life. i now work for the public defender in the 3rd largest county in illinois. never a dull moment here! i love my work and i actually even like a few of our clients.


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

So far I have not seen anyone with any of my jobs.

In January of 2004 I retired at 67 and have been enjoying retirement. Taking care of my 14 minis and property more than keeps me busy. Some days I work from morning till night while other days I do the minimum I can get away with. As much as I love my home and zoo I don't let it keep me bound here. I manage to get away from here when I want to. I was in Reno last week for the Western Championship show. Next week I will be at the Rose Bowl for the DCI finals week and several weeks later I will be off on a five week cross country trip from CA to NY (via TX, MN, NY and back home via TX) and back to Fort Worth to work at the AMHA World show again. By the time I get back from all these trips I will be ready to stay home for a while.

While I was still working I worked as a Technical Writer in the computer industry. My last job was with Tandem/Compaq/HP. All one job but Tandem got bought out by Compaq who got bought out by HP. For the last five years I worked I worked from home. I started having to go in to work (3 hour drive each way) one day a week. It later changed to once every other week and by the time I left it was once a month or when ever I felt like it or had to go in. I had a lot of meetings but they could all be attended via phone an online on my computer. I had planned on retiring earlier but liked my work and department and the project that I was working on. I love retirement.


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi!

This is a great thread! I enjoy hearing about what everyone does!!

I am a machinest..... my step-dad designs equine dental floats/insturments and it's my job to make them (start to finish) except for the rotary floats...

I gets extremly HOT back there in the summer 100+ in my room........ I've been doing that for 3 years now. Before that I was a stay at home mom and trained quater horses and showed at the quarter shows and had clients and LOVEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDD that! I LOVED training horses and having clients and working with people and being able to stay home.....

I don't mind my job now.....but the LACK OF respect I get at work and NO benefits and I know my job should pay more than it does.... I really wouldn't mind doing something else, either go back to training(????) or something.... BUT.......until that happens........ I'll keep doing what I'm doing!




:


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Aug 1, 2007)

I work for Nestle's, running one of the machines that makes Raisinets, Goobers and sometimes Buncha Crunch. I have been there for 34 years and still long way to go to retire. It's a clean job and air conditioned but I so want to get the heck out of there. So next time you are enjoying candy think of me...(only if its good). :bgrin


----------



## coopermini (Aug 1, 2007)

OK, we I have one full time job as my dad and I own a construction business that dad and my grandfather started 38 years ago. Dad is semi retired now. It is not what I ever wanted to do but what pays the bills. We also farm part time (which really means all the other hours the full time job doesn't take up). We raise registered Charolais beef cattle, hay, produce maple syrup, and Gaylene runs our greenhouse business.

Then we added our minis. We looked into raising them for several years before buying any. We now have about 18. I keep saying they are my retirement project. If we ever reach the point that we can I would go full time with the horses the sooner the better. Winning the lottery big time would help!

Mark


----------



## Boinky (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't have an official job. I am battling severe chronic Lyme disease but I have been helping my dad out with his new show cart business. I spend a lot of days sanding (very yucky job...fine dust everywhere and very very very sore hands!), painting, Pinstriping, assembling carts, and sewing boot covers. I suppose at some point he'll probably force me into using the "scarey" saws that chop off fingers and learn to weld.

Honestly he's not the "horsiest" person in the world..he's just extremely handy with tools, machines and building things and has me to do the technical hands on Horsie part of this. I do a lot of the designing and coming up with new ideas and ways to make them easier to use or whatnot. I do a lot of the internet part of it since he's computer illiterate and relatively horse illiterate so i post what few ads we put out there, and take all the e-mails and respond since many many questions are asked directly related to horses that he struggles to answer.

It's really nice because I help him and it's also benificial to the new business he pays for me to show! It's kind of blooming into my "dream" job. The only better thing would be if we ever get to the point where he can afford to pay me (though showing is hunky dory with me as it is..lol). I always said i wanted to be one of those people that demo's new products and tells if they like them or not ect. Then i could spend all my days trying out new products and riding! it's sort of like that. I get to come up with great idea's.... i get to drive around beating the crap out of carts to see what works and what doesn't. I get new carts frequently to use or show in...I get to show... and I can set my own hours and don't have a "boss" per se! I hope this keeps on growing the way it currently is! so far i'm loving most of it!

edited to ad: I also get "new horses" out of the deal! the horses are part of our advertising by showing them so when the urge strikes and i find a horse i like (within reason of course) and think will show well and help advertise our carts, it's more incentive to be able to get a new horse on a whim (course they are technically dads/the business's horses but since i'm the horse person it's really me that has the most pleasure and fun from them! lol)!


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2007)

Very interesting!!!

It's neat to me that a couple of you work with your dads, as I do, too!!!



:

We butt heads sometimes, but at the end of the day, one of the things I am the most grateful for is that I get to spend so much time with my dad.


----------



## wiccanz (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow!! Some of you have very interesting jobs / lives!! :bgrin

I work as a veterinary nurse, on a locum basis, at the country's largest SPCA shelter. I'm there more than I 'm not tho', and usually have to 'book' my time off!! But at least I have the option to say no, which gives me a lot of flexibility, especially in show season... :bgrin


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 2, 2007)

Neat thread Jill,

Right now I'm pretty much a stay at home Mom/homemaker ( we have 1 more child at home he starts his senior year this fall).

I graduated from Meredith Manor with a Riding Master degree. Taught and trained Hunters and Dressage for over 25 years, then hung it up. As I'm sure most of you know to make money in the horse business you have to have clients with money and I got tired of the spoiled brats that I had to teach and compete against to make a living. After that I worked at a TB farm for 2 years hated it, I have never been so beat up by horses in my life as when I worked there. Broke 2 fingers and was kicked just to mention a few.......Thats when I got my first mini, go figure!

I teach a few friends from time to time who need help with a green horse and really want to learn. I take care of 2 very senior (43-25 year old) school ponies that were clients of mine. That pays for my horses.

I've worked child care and various other jobs over the years to pay for my horses, my husband is in sales (they have been sold to home depot and now again to a group of investers) He works out of Tampa, but has a home office that he works from.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Aug 2, 2007)

I am a Registered Nurse, graduated in 1974, so I am a fossil, I guess. I worked med-surg florrs for the first 2 years then I worked in ICU for 14 years, some of which as the head nurse. Now I am working in newborn nursery and sometimes special care nursery with babies.

Last year, I went part time... working 2 12 1/2 hour days a week and some on call hours too.

However my true love is working with the minis, I never get tired of it.

My Dad moved in with me on May 23rd, and I am sure that it is permanent. My Dad is very ill with end stage chronic lung disease and end stage congestive heart failure. I take care of him here at home. This is not a burden, rather a pleasure. My Dad has always been the best Dad, and I owe him everything.

I hired a companion for 5 hours a day on the days I have to work, and my husband gets home early, so Dad isn't alone much.

In my spare time I design and hand craft beaded and gem jewelry. I am proud to say that my donations of hand crafted jewelry brought the highest bid and donations... ever, for the Robin's Nest... a foundation for troubled teens. Also, I use my earnings from my sales to help fund my very severe addiction... mini horses.

Now.. if I had it to do over again, what would I have done? I would have found a way to go to Vet school, instead of being a nurse. Nursing is great, but my real Love is working with the animals.


----------



## anita (Aug 2, 2007)

I do full time horses

Anita


----------



## Mercysmom (Aug 2, 2007)

Full time Secretary to the Principal at a high school in the greater Rochester, NY area...best job I ever had! :aktion033: :aktion033:



: I get to organize graduation, awards night, new student orientations (except this summer since I am out due to a bad knee).....

Then, I also do artwork inbetween horse chores and house chores....mom to Andy and Ben (17 and almost 16), Tim's "bride" (still after almost 19 years I am the bride)...and I write as a hobby...hint - check out the Cup of Comfort for Horse Lovers in 2008 when it hits the presses (my latest but have a book in the works on sailing - my other "vice"...those who know yachts will identify many in my horses' names....)

And, human companion to Mercy, Freedom, Independence, Nefertiti, Weatherly and Enterprise...they are my "girls".

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## MooreAcres (Aug 3, 2007)

I work at a doggie daycare and boarding kennel 5 days a week. My bosses are actually leaving town for a couple nights next week and I'm the lucky one who gets to stay there and run the place. I've been there a year and this will be my third time managing while they're away. The business would literally fall down around them if I left. I've got clients that I house sit for so I can earn a bit of extra money, plus odd jobs among my friends.


----------



## stormo41 (Aug 3, 2007)

i have two jobs. the first and most boaring is a housekeeper at Inn On The Twenty. The Inn is one of Ontraio's "finest Inns", and alot of really rich people stay there and i'm hoping one day one of them will leave me their BMW or Proshe as a tip..we can all have dreams right? lol. I work turn down about twice a week and clean rooms and work in laundry every weekend. I don't mind it so much as people think when i work turn downs there is alot of time that i'm sitting around waiting for people to leave for their dinner so i can bring my horse stuff and clean it while i wait lol.

my other job is a Digital Imaging Asitant at Village Studio located in down-town Grimsby. Simply put I make people look nice in their photos. I edit and size photos once an order has been placed, I also sixe orders from e-mail, restore old photos, put lamatnion finish on studio orders (alot more difficult then it sounds), dry mount wall size photos, and whole lot of other things useing a whole lot of other machines i don't the names of lol. I work there from 9:30 to 5:30 three days a week and i love it, yes it's a little cold in the basement but i want to be a photographer so this job is a great steeping stone for me. I also get to help on location or in the studio when there are animals to heard like the bunnies for the eater photos or puppies, so it's a great learning experince.


----------



## eponya (Aug 22, 2007)

I work every Monday as an RCA, fancy term for rural mail carrier. I stayed home for the majority of 16 years and now that my kids are teens I like the little extra money.

This job is going to build my real barn .

Christine


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, some really fun sounding jobs. I would love to be able to stay home, I stayed home when my boys were younger, now I think they need me more now that they are teenagers.



:



:

I work as a dental assistant. :bgrin It is a good place to work ...free dental work!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 22, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Legal secretary... and free legal advice is the perk



Very best part of the day is coming home to the farm ... *that* I wouldn't trade for anything :bgrin  [/SIZE]


----------



## Al B (Aug 23, 2007)

Well my official title is Network Architect and as such I am responsible for the design of the corporations data network and the ordering of circuits to implement it. However, after 45 years of Data Processing/ Information Systems/Information Technology/etc. experience with IBM mainframes as a Technical Systems Programmer I am really just the department token "old guy". I have a comfortable desk in a nice lighted area by the window and close to home. The boss is downtown about 25 miles away. No one really cares when I get there or when I leave. Occasionally they will ask me a question about something concerning the network but since everything moves at a snails pace and I am an anal retentive records keeper and documenter I almost always have the information immediately available. It gets boring at times but they pay me very very well and it supports my horse habit.

Susan is an Attorney specializing in Elder Law. This is a brand new emerging specialty that is really taking off (getting to be more and more of us old people). Business is good. Two years ago she opened a private practice after 20 years with the Crooked E company. It was a good ride while it lasted and they did pay for her law degree. Now she gets a great deal of satisfaction working with elderly people and their inherant problems and needs. Money isn't as good as the Corporate money machine but she's doing well and enjoys the work.

So, right now, things are good.


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2007)

Al --

Elder Law, I know, is a growing market! My financial planning practice caters to the affluent senior market



:

Jill


----------



## zoey829 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow! What awesome jobs. Interesting to think all walks enjoy the mini's.


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I am currently a Stay At Home Mom to 2 wonderful little girls... My oldest is 9, she goes to 4th grade on Monday the 27th, and my youngest is 5 and starts kindergarten on Friday the 31st. First time in 9 years I wont have a child here at home with me during the day. So the deal my husband and I made back when our oldest was born was that I get to be a stay at home mom until they went to school then I am to get a job. I already have one lined up and I start on the 3rd it is night shift from 9pm-3am cleaning at Healthworks it is a Physical training/fitness center. Then during the day after I get the kids up and off to school I plan on volunteering at their school for read-a-loud, school store, homeroom mom etc. I am also the vice president of the schools PTA. Then after all that is said and done I have 8 horses 7 big horses and 1 mini (who is in foal for a 08 spring baby) get the rest of my time.

My husband Kenny actually got me the job as the company he co-owns does all the maintence and upkeep on all 6 of Healthworks buildings. My husband and a friend co-own JT Renovations and contracting. They do everything from maintence, repairs, room additions to building houses. You name it if it needs built or fixed they do it. He just cant seem to find the time to finish building our house so we can get out of this very cramped small trailer.

Sherry


----------



## Jeannie B (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, you all have such interesting jobs! :new_shocked:

Mine's pretty plain actually! I clean homes for senior's and take them shopping, hairdresser's and today I took one lady to have a caterac (sp) removed.

I love listening to their stories of the old days and I love the fact that they trust me. :bgrin


----------



## Boss Mare (Aug 23, 2007)

I am a certified groomer, "Pet Stylist" and the salon manager of a very well known Co.. Shh.. it begins with a P. :saludando:


----------

